# wrecked goat HELP !!!



## copperhead93 (Sep 10, 2012)

ok guys i have a question my dad has a 2006 gto a4 and yesterday my mom was driving it and well a lady pulled out infront of her and u can guess the rest but my question is it got hit in the pass front it was pretty minor ( fender headlight bumper bags didnt deploy) but it did kinda move the battery and the computer ( nudged the unibody a little) but now the car will start ,miss like crazy , and say fuel gauge error see dealer , and then die ... so my question is coulld it of jared somthing loose in the computer of a connection ? maybey just jared the terminal on the battery loose ? i know if these cars have bettery issues the computer goes crazy any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

My guess would be the computer was damaged badly. Without pictures, I can only guess about general damage. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Get it scanned and see what the codes tell ya.


----------



## copperhead93 (Sep 10, 2012)

yea thats what i figure it wasnt a very hard hit just hit in the sweet spot lol but hes waiting for the adjuster to come look at it to see if its totaled if not then we will scan it for codes thanks for the advise guys


----------



## Baker (Mar 30, 2011)

I would say that a hit hard enough to shift the unibody is going to be a total once you get it to the bodyman


----------



## copperhead93 (Sep 10, 2012)

yea well the other concern he has about it getting totaled is the car also has a water title so book value of the car is only like 7500 but it was only like a 20 mph hit just got it in the right spot i guess but yea it did get the uni body tweaked it right were the battery and stuff sits


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

That little bit of damage is alot in GTO world. Your probally totaled. The good news is the car in peices is worth alot so if you can buy it back from the insurance you can make out fairly well.


----------



## copperhead93 (Sep 10, 2012)

yea true just hate to part the car out got the car for a really good deal and i know i wont be able to replace it for that but thanks for all the help guys


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Might be a total if the title is already branded like that. Probably piched some wiring and/or damaged the battery.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Might be a good time to enroll in a community college body work class......


----------

